# Oracel Jdeveloper10g mit Tomcat verbinen



## Marown (13. Okt 2008)

Hallo.
Ich habe ein Anliegen.
Ich starte gerade in dei Welt des Javas und arbeite mit dem Programm JDeveloper10g und bin dabei das turtorial zu programmieren. Mein problehm ist das ich leider nicht testen kann.
Ich habe mich erkundigt und habe mir tomcat zugelegt. Nun würde ich es gerne schaffen dass ich den JDevelop mit dem Tomcat so Verbinde dass wenn ich auf Start (Testen) drücke er mir automatisch die seite über Tomcat im explorer (firefox) anzeigt und ich sie dort testen kann.

Habe leider noch nicht herausgefunden wie dies funktioniert und ohne testen ist es halt blöd.

Danke im vorhinein !!!

Lg Marown


----------



## Marown (14. Okt 2008)

Oder funktioniert das nicht und  ich muss die daten vorher in tomcat einbinden 
bin leider noch nicht so fit auf dem gebiet ^^
mfg marown


----------



## maki (14. Okt 2008)

Warum nutzt du eigentlich den Oracle JDeveloper?


----------



## Marown (14. Okt 2008)

weil ich ihn benutzen muss 
ist mir vorgegeben ^^


----------



## maki (14. Okt 2008)

Schade, hier ist eher Eclipse vertreten, manchmal auch Netbeans... gibt halt nicht so viele die mit dem JDeveloper arbeiten.


----------



## Marown (14. Okt 2008)

netbeans hätte ich auch aber leider istund jdeveloper vorgeschreiben : /


----------



## Marown (15. Okt 2008)

Ich bräuchte dringend eine antwort will entlich ergebnisse testen die ich in jdeveloper programmiert habe kann mir wer weiterhelfen??
Vielleicht kann mir auch wer ein beispiel für eine verbindung mit einer anderen datenbank geben damit ich es umändern kann mit tomcat

Mfg Marown


----------

